# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Kurzer Trailer gibt Vorschau auf Episode 2



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Kurzer Trailer gibt Vorschau auf Episode 2*

						Bereits kurz nach Ausstrahlung der ersten Episode der achten und letzten Staffel von Game of Thrones liefert der US-Sender HBO einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf die nächste Episode in Form eines Vorschau-Trailers. Das Promo-Video finden Sie innerhalb der News.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Kurzer Trailer gibt Vorschau auf Episode 2*


----------

